# removal costs



## jojoabu dhabi (Oct 26, 2010)

hi we are moving to HK next year from abu dhabi, can anyone tell me how much it would cost approx to ship 20 cubic foot and how long does it take to get there,


----------



## dunmovin (Dec 19, 2008)

jojoabu dhabi said:


> hi we are moving to HK next year from abu dhabi, can anyone tell me how much it would cost approx to ship 20 cubic foot and how long does it take to get there,


cost varies.... time...6 to 8 weeks


----------

